# The PJ's Square One order is in.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Good news and bad news everyone. So the shipment is in but they shorted me the blue tiger shrimp. I still have these items though.

Amano Shrimp 4 for $5
Pearly Lamprolongous $13.88 (still waiting for them to colour up)
Purple Parrot fish $12.88 (very nice size and colour 7cm)
Mbezi Notho Killi $7.88 (these are insane!!!)
Yellow Rice Shrimp $4.88 (good size and some are already berried)
Dwarf Hairgrass tubs $5.88 (I have twelve of them)

Next week is going to be even better!

Brent.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Oh, that sucks... -_- I had this grand plan on how I'd get to square one too.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

pjsbrent said:


> Good news and bad news everyone. So the shipment is in but they shorted me the blue tiger shrimp. I still have these items though.
> 
> Amano Shrimp 4 for $5
> Pearly Lamprolongous $13.88 (still waiting for them to colour up)
> ...


Awesome! I can finally complete my shopping list!


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Shitty I've been waiting I want to buy those blue tiger shrimp !!!!! When do you think you will get them


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Brent, what are yellow rice shrimp?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

there is something called "Google" Will. You should try it some times. I was kind enough to do it for you so here is a picture of yellow rice shrimp...










...You welcome


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Will said:


> Brent, what are yellow rice shrimp?


Look up orange rice shrimp they look alot better and buddy I cracked up at the yellow rice shrimp pick lol


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Manhtu, I was about to post back for you to buzzz off! but instead I come and find your witty humour. Well done good sir!  lol


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Blitzcraze said:


> Shitty I've been waiting I want to buy those blue tiger shrimp !!!!! When do you think you will get them


I'm hoping for early next month on the blue tigers. Urg, I was pissed.

Brent.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL I'm glad you guys enjoyed it cause I sure did as well    But in all seriousness I wouldn't be a douchebag like that. I give respect where it is due and deserved...*Bows Down*


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Will said:


> Brent, what are yellow rice shrimp?


The yellow rice shrimp are Neocaridina Heteropoda. Very bright yellow.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> I'm hoping for early next month on the blue tigers. Urg, I was pissed.
> 
> Brent.


You where pissed I was going to clean out your stock! LoL these guys are too hard to find!


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

pjsbrent said:


> Good news and bad news everyone. So the shipment is in but they shorted me the blue tiger shrimp. I still have these items though.
> 
> Amano Shrimp 4 for $5
> Pearly Lamprolongous $13.88 (still waiting for them to colour up)
> ...


So whats coming in nest week?
Gary


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Blitzcraze said:


> You where pissed I was going to clean out your stock! LoL these guys are too hard to find!


Leave 10 for me? lol...


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> Good news and bad news everyone. So the shipment is in but they shorted me the blue tiger shrimp. I still have these items though.
> 
> Amano Shrimp 4 for $5
> Pearly Lamprolongous $13.88 (still waiting for them to colour up)
> ...


Darn it.. I was going to pick up 10 blue tiger shrimp tomorrow morning. What time does your store open tomorrow?


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Are there still any Crystal Red Shrimps left?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

mr.sandman said:


> Are there still any Crystal Red Shrimps left?


People still want CRS? Damn son... gotta get these buggers to breed harder.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Are you able to tell me if the yellow shrimp have a yellow line down the back of them. 

I've seen two type in stores lately. One is more of a clear body, where as the other has more of a yellow shell, and has a brighter yellow stripe down the middle.

Also, if anyone has any idea what I'm talking about, could you inform me. Even by PM so we don't hijack this.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I went yesterday to pick up all of the shit that i wanted except of course the tiger shrimps. Brent was nice enough to give me some of his time and show me the new stock he got in. The yellow shrimps have a solid yellow body. They looked freaking amazing! Like a nice bright yellow!

DAMN IT!!! I should have taken some damn pics again...shiet....


----------



## BillB (Jan 26, 2012)

*Plants also...and shrimp*

Brent - I can only hope you get this message as well, I plan on coming to your store the weekend after this coming weekend, as that is the soonest I can get there (I live out of town to say the least), I am interested in your shrimp stock, 
BUT I was wondering if you also carry a plant called "Four Leaf Clover" (Marsilea drummondii) I am interested in purchasing a few of these plants, and wondering if you can help me with this.??? I am looking for this plant with my high light tank (my shrimp 40 gallon miracles tank).

If you can be so kind as to please advise, I do find these plants at other stores, but by the time I get there they are always ALL sold out.

Thanks.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I swear I saw some marsilea being grown emersed there the other day Bill. Didn't notice any in the tank, but wasn't looking tbh.


----------



## BillB (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi there anoobias thanks for the info - did you see the plants at the store in Square One.? I cant get there till a week this Saturday - I did send a message to Brent in hoping he can confirm having these plants for me - they seem to be hard to find.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep square one.


----------



## BillB (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay GREAT THANKS.! I will now wait until Brent advises me back as well maybe he can make sure there are some there or in stock two Saturdays from now as most other places I have been stock them sell them fast (within the day or two) and then dont order more in for weeks...hence I miss them.


----------

